# 60% cotton 40% Modal- safe for thermofilm?



## CK Prints (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a customer that wants a design put on shirts that are 60 cotton 40 modal...is this possible with heat pressed thermofilm? Any special instruction that I may need? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have used the film on 50/50 Hanes T's and also 100% cotton the really cheap kind from wal mart that are 3 to a pack and no problems on either. But as always if you can run a test sample to be on the safe side. I also run my heat press hotter 400 Dgrs ....10 sec. let it cool for a few seconds while its cooling a have a felt squeege that I run over the top of the carrier ......peel while warm....not hot. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Should not be an issue. Actually many of our vinyls will work on that type of fabric.


----------

